# medical treatment in mallorca



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

i am trying to get as much info as i can before we re locate to mallorca next spring. does anyone know if me and my husband can get any free medical treatment at a GP surgery if we are residents, but not working and not yet of pensionable age?
thanks
M:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Millie55 said:


> i am trying to get as much info as i can before we re locate to mallorca next spring. does anyone know if me and my husband can get any free medical treatment at a GP surgery if we are residents, but not working and not yet of pensionable age?
> thanks
> M:


I'm not 100% sure about Mallorca - but it's probably the same as the mainland in this respect


if you get your EHIC cards from the UK before you leave you will be entitled to healthcare - it is intended to be for temporary use for visitors though



> EHIC (European Health Insurance Card)
> 
> The UK European Health Insurance Card is valid for holidaymakers and temporary visitors who need to use the state health system while in another EU country. If you are not normally a resident of the UK, the Spanish authorities may decide to treat you as a private patient.
> 
> If you are a resident in the UK, you should apply for your EHIC before travelling to other European Union Member States. A UK EHIC is usually valid for three to five years – but if you stop being a UK resident, you need to return your EHIC to the Department of Health immediately.


or you should look into the S1 - 

Healthcare


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The EHIC card is intended for temporary cover against emergency treatment (IE Life or Death) and it is not guarenteed that all medical treatment given will be free.

That's not to say that it still isn't worth getting.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Millie55 said:


> i am trying to get as much info as i can before we re locate to mallorca next spring. does anyone know if me and my husband can get any free medical treatment at a GP surgery if we are residents, but not working and not yet of pensionable age?
> thanks
> M:


As stated, if you get S1 from DWP Newcastle you will get some cover ... mainly up to two years depending on your contributions in the UK over the last years

The EHIC card wont be accepted normally at a health centre, as it is used for emergency treatment whilst you are on holiday

Other than that, unless you are on disability payments, no you wont be entitled to health care unless they have a system like in Valencia where you can pay into the system without working to get cover ... orprivate health care which is relatively cheap over here


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

Ok thanks that is really helpful. Hopefully more sunny days will mean less illness!


----------

